# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Απορια

## GeorgeGr1

Εχει καμια σχεση η αποπροσωποιηση - αποπραγματοποιηση με κατι που μου ειχε συμβει 3-4 φορες οταν ημουν μικρος? Απ οτι εχω συζητησει εχει συμβει σχεδον σε ολους οταν ηταν μικροι.
Σε ακυρη στιγμη και για λιγα δευτερόλεπτα πχ κοιταζα και κουνουσα το χερι μου και μου φαινοταν περιεργο, σαν να μην ειναι δικο μου, το κοιταζα με περιεργεια. Σκεφτομουν βλεποντας το και ανοιγοκλεινοντας τα δάκτυλα "τι ειναι αυτο ρε φιλε"? Ολο αυτο σε μια περιεργη γενικα αισθηση επαφης με το περιβαλλον διαρκειας λιγων δευτερολεπτων.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

Νομίζω ότι αυτό με το χέρι που λες το έχουμε πάθει όλοι, είναι για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα που απλά αποσυνδέεται ο εγκέφαλος, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς :p Αλλά δεν μου θυμίζει την αποπροσωποποίηση τουλάχιστον όπως την είχα βιώσει εγώ. Την είχα πάθει σε μια περίοδο μεγάλου άγχους και ήταν λες και έβλεπα τον εαυτό μου να παίζει σε ταινία, σαν να ήμουν αμέτοχη κάπως από το σώμα μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ναι ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο αυτο με το χερι. Αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι οταν δυσκολευεσαι να συσχετισεις την αισθηση του εαυτου σου, του "εγω" σου με την φυσικη σου υπαρξη και σου φαινεται παραλογη, παραξενη κατασταση, ανεξηγητη η σαν αδιεξοδη φυλακη...ε αμα σου φαινεται παραξενο το ιδιο σου το χερι το ιδιο ειναι. Αλλα δεν σημαινει τιποτα, το θεωρω φυσιολογικο εστω μια φορα για τον οποιονδηποτε αυτο με το χερι, απλα ερχεσαι σαν ανθρωπος μια στιγμη για λιγο αντιμετωπος με το παραλογο της υπαρξης σου. 
Καλη (κακη) ωρα το επαθα τις τελευταιες δυο μερες επειδη περναω περιοδο εντονου στρες...οχι αυτο με το χερι, γενικα ολο εκεινο το γουατδεφακ που παθαινεις με την αποπροσωποποιηση. 
Τετοιες στιγμες προσπαθησε απλα να ξεχνιεσαι με αλλα πραγματα και μην αφηνεις το μυαλο σου να εστιαζει στο τι σου συμβαινει. Αμα συγκεντρωθεις σε κατι αλλο δεν εχεις νοητικο αποθεμα για να φρικαρεις, ξεχνιεσαι. Οσο το αναλυεις ομως τοσο επιμενει η φρικη που θα φας και διογκωνεται το προβλημα. Απλα γραψ'το στα παπαγια σου... Μαζι με το μανγκο και τον ανανα λολ.

----------

